# Choix d'un NAS



## Pat1763 (29 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous! 

Je suis en train de réfléchir à l'acquisition d'un NAS, domaine que je ne connais pas (encore).

J'ai deux Mac Minis à la maison, l'un pour un usage général (y compris le retraitement de photos) et l'autre pour écouter et jouer de la musique. Je dispose également d'un iPad. Je n'ai pas vraiment de réseau interne, les échanges de fichiers se faisant quand nécessaire par clé USB. Je dispose d'une fibre Orange.

Ce que je cherche à faire est de remplacer tous les disques durs externes par une solution plus fiable, en Raid 1 donc dupliquée. C'est-à-dire:

Les disques Time Machine de chaque Mini.
La musique dématérialisée (quelques centaines de CDs et de SACD en haute résolution).
Des photos numérisées ou numériques.
Des vidéos diverses de taille, de durée et de format très différents.
Faciliter le transfert de fichiers lourds (4 GO en moyenne) entre les deux Minis (il se trouve que j'en ai besoin sur le Mac 'musical' mais le téléchargement de ces mises à jours se fait mieux sur le 'général').
Possibilité de verrouiller certains répertoires tout en laissant libre accès à d'autres.
Permettre aux deux Minis, à l'iPad et aux visiteurs d'accéder au NAS, selon les droits qui auront été définis.

Sans être totalement nul en informatique, je ne suis pas non plus un expert, très loin de là... Je souhaiterais donc avoir votre avis sur la meilleure solution matérielle sachant que je pense que mon cahier des charges n'a rien d'exceptionnel. J'ai lu quelques classements sur le net, qui font ressortir:

Western Digital My Cloud 24 To EX 2 Ultra, NAS à 2 baies
Synology Disk Station DS620 Slim, Serveur NAS à 6 baies

Je vois aussi des produits QNAP et TerraMaster.

Vous me direz que les produits repérés ne sont pas comparables. C'est que je ne sais pas si 2 disques sont suffisants, ou s'il faut différencier les usages (par ex. mettre les sauvegardes Time Machine sur des disques à part, ce qui ferait monter le nombre de disques à 4). Le WD semble plus plug and play que le Synology, la question est de savoir si la configuration du Synology (je pense à des disques durs Seagate Iron Wolf pour le compléter) est à la portée du débutant que je suis en ce domaine. Question enfin sur l'interface utilisateur, qui semble plus complexe côté Synology que WD; mais j'imagine que Synology offre plus d'options.

Bref, toute recommendation me serait très utile! Merci d'avance!
​


----------



## ericse (29 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Je dirais cible un NAS généraliste de type Synology 2 baies, tu ne seras pas déçu avec, et c'est un bon point de comparaison pour juger de ce qu'un autre modèle peut t'apporter (ou te retirer)


----------



## Pat1763 (30 Mai 2021)

Merci Eric, je vais me renseigner sur les Synology donc. 

Faire tenir des données audio / vidéo / photo et du data de TIme Machine sur le même HDD n'est donc pas un problème? Mon intention est de faire du Raid 1, donc il me faut un nombre pair de disques liés deux à deux.


----------



## love_leeloo (30 Mai 2021)

Je possède 2 NAS : 
Un Synology 2 baies avec 2HD de 2To
Un Qnap 2 baies avec 2 SSD de 1To
Sur chacun, je ne vois qu’un seul disque, je suis en raid 1, pour de la haute dispo.
Par contre je sauvegarde une partie du Qnap sur le Syno.
Au niveau fonctionnement, c’est pareil.
Quasiment la même interface.
Des forums bien documentés.
Bref, que du bon.


----------



## ericse (30 Mai 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Merci Eric, je vais me renseigner sur les Synology donc.
> 
> Faire tenir des données audio / vidéo / photo et du data de TIme Machine sur le même HDD n'est donc pas un problème? Mon intention est de faire du Raid 1, donc il me faut un nombre pair de disques liés deux à deux.



Si tu as plus de 2 disques il vaut mieux faire du Raid 5, tu perds moins de capacité pour la même protection.


----------



## love_leeloo (30 Mai 2021)

tu veux faire du RAID1 pour de la haute dispo ?
attention ce n'est pas de la sauvegarde. si tu supprimes un fichier par erreur, la suppression est tout de suite répercuté sur le 2eme disque, et tu ne pourras jamais le retrouver. mais tu le sais sans doute


----------



## Pat1763 (31 Mai 2021)

Sur la base de qui peut le plus peut le moins, et pour tenir compte d'une éventuelle évolution de mes besoins, je me suis finalement pris le Synology DS920+, avec une extension de RAM de 4 GO, deux disques Seagate IronWolf de 12 TO (pour la sauvegarde des bibliothèques musicales, photos et vidéos) et deux IronWolf de 4 TO (pour les sauvegardes Time Machine).

Le tout fonctionnera en Raid 1; mon objectif essentiel est effectivement de ne pas perdre de données; le risque de suppression par erreur ne devrait pas arriver, car j'ai tendance à toujours accumuler davantage sans jamais rien jeter (ou presque); d'où la taille des disques principaux.

Cela me permettra de me débarrasser de tous les disques durs externes partiellement redondants, des cartes mémoires installées à demeure dans les slots des deux Mini, et de libérer quelques prises USB!  

Merci à vous deux pour votre aide!


----------



## ericse (31 Mai 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> je me suis finalement pris le Synology DS920+, avec une extension de RAM de 4 GO


Très bon choix ! 
Pour les disques tu es resté très conservateur, perso j'aurais pris 3 x 12 To en Raid 5 pour plus d'espace et d'évolutivité


----------



## maxou56 (31 Mai 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Pour les disques tu es resté très conservateur, perso j'aurais pris 3 x 12 To en Raid 5 pour plus d'espace et d'évolutivité


Bonjour,
Si c‘est bien du raid1, ça peut être converti en Raid5 avec l’ajout d’un 3ème disque (Pour le raid1 il y aura le choix lors de l’ajout soit d’avoir du raid5 soit d’ajouter le disque au Raid1 pour avoir 2 disques de parité).
Si c’est du SHR, l’ajout d’un 3ème disque est transparente et c’est plus évolutif. (Mélange de raid1 et raid 5, ce qui permet d’avoir des disques de tailles différentes, par exemple 2*8TB+2*4TB= (Raid 5 de 4*4TB + raid1 de 2*4TB) = 16TB


----------



## ericse (31 Mai 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Si c‘est bien du raid1, ça peut être converti en Raid5 avec l’ajout d’un 3ème disque


Sauf qu'il n'a plus de baie de libre puisqu'il a mis 2 x 2 disques en Raid 1   
C'est pour cela que je recommandais de démarrer avec un Raid 5 sur 3 disques : c'est aussi fiable, ça offre plus de place, c'est plus souple pour l'attribution de l'espace, le prix au To utile est plus faible, et enfin ça laisse une baie libre pour recevoir un 4ème 12 To et étendre le Raid sans se compliquer la vie.


----------



## maxou56 (31 Mai 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Sauf qu'il n'a plus de baie de libre puisqu'il a mis 2 x 2 disques en Raid 1


Exact, je mettais arrêter à 2*12TB, pas vu les 2*4  



ericse a dit:


> C'est pour cela que je recommandais de démarrer avec un Raid 5 sur 3 disques


Avec Synology je recommande plus le SHR, plus souple (pour 3 disques identiques c’est = au raid 5)

sinon pour @Pat1763 avec 2*12 + 2*4 en SHR cela aurait peut être été mieux. (20TB utilisable)





						Comparateur de RAID | Synology Inc.
					

Utilisez cet outil interactif pour estimer l'espace de stockage de votre Synology NAS lorsqu'il est associé avec des disques durs de différentes tailles et différents niveaux de RAID.




					www.synology.com
				





Pat1763 a dit:


> C'est que je ne sais pas si 2 disques sont suffisants, ou s'il faut différencier les usages (par ex. mettre les sauvegardes Time Machine sur des disques à part


Non ça ce géré au niveaux des dossiers partagés, (quotas si tu es en Btrfs, droits pour les utilisateurs)
Tu es en BTRFS ou EXT4?
Pour le Nas Synology, groupe de stockage = raid (1,5,6, SHR, basic...), les volumes (ce n’est réellement ça, mais c’est comme les partitions) en ext4 ou btrfs (btrfs qui permet les snapshots, virtualisation, + de paquets, quotas par dossier…) il peut y en avoir 1 ou plusieurs volumes par groupe de stockage.


----------



## Pat1763 (31 Mai 2021)

Merci Maxou, j'ai été voir ton lien, le SHR semble effectivement le plus approprié. J'imaginais (oui je débute) que j'aurais 12 + 4 = 16 TO de données et autant de "backup".

Par contre je ne comprends pas comment ça marche: comment peut-on protéger 20 TO avec seulement 60% de sa capacité? La protection est-elle compressée?


----------



## maxou56 (31 Mai 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Par contre je ne comprends pas comment ça marche: comment peut-on protéger 20 TO avec seulement 60% de sa capacité? La protection est-elle compressée?


C'est du RAID 5 qui tolère la parte d'un disque, la protection est répartie sur tous les disques (sur le schéma Ap, Bp...) et en cas de perte d'un disque c'est utilisable en mode dégradé sans protection, puis il faudra lancer une réparation un peu plus longue et qui demande un peu plus de ressource que le RAID1.








						RAID (informatique) — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				








Le SHR dans le cas de disque de tailles différentes mélange le Raid5 et le RAID1.
Ici 2*12 + 2*4, de manière totalement transparente tu auras une raid5 de 4*4TB + une raid1 de 2*8TB.


----------



## LaurentR (2 Juin 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> tu veux faire du RAID1 pour de la haute dispo ?
> attention ce n'est pas de la sauvegarde. si tu supprimes un fichier par erreur, la suppression est tout de suite répercuté sur le 2eme disque, et tu ne pourras jamais le retrouver. mais tu le sais sans doute


Quelle solution de NAS faut-il choisir pour prévenir le problème de fichiers effacés par erreur ?
Également, est-ce qu'on peut modifier ces fichiers directement sur le NAS ?


----------



## ericse (2 Juin 2021)

LaurentR a dit:


> Quelle solution de NAS faut-il choisir pour prévenir le problème de fichiers effacés par erreur ?


QNAP a une fonction de snapshot automatiques qui permet de mémoriser périodiquement l'état d'un volume, et d'annuler toute modification/effacement de fichiers après coup. C'est très efficace, mais ça demande un peu de gestion si tu ne veux manger tout l'espace disque    Il me semble que Synology a l'équivalent, pour les autres je ne sais pas.



LaurentR a dit:


> Également, est-ce qu'on peut modifier ces fichiers directement sur le NAS ?


Pour QNAP et Synology oui, il y a un gestionnaire de fichier dans l'interface d'admin du NAS


----------



## maxou56 (2 Juin 2021)

LaurentR a dit:


> Quelle solution de NAS faut-il choisir pour prévenir le problème de fichiers effacés par erreur ?


Bonsoir,
Des sauvegardes sur disques externe ou autres NAS, avec versioning (par exemple pour Synology avec le paquet Hyper Backup).
Et, ou si le NAS est compatibles BTRFS, des snapshots.
On peut aussi activer les corbeilles par dossiers partagés.



LaurentR a dit:


> Également, est-ce qu'on peut modifier ces fichiers directement sur le NAS ?


En SMB, AFP avec un Mac, pc, oui c’est comme un disque dur externe.

Mais via l’interface web ou app pour smartphone, tablettes, on peut dupliquer, renommer, zipper ou dezipper, pour certain types on peut les visualiser (txt, PDF, photos, vidéos, word, excel… ça dépend du NAS et des paquets disponibles)…



ericse a dit:


> QNAP a une fonction de snapshot automatiques qui permet de mémoriser périodiquement l'état d'un volume, et d'annuler toute modification/effacement de fichiers après coup. C'est très efficace, mais ça demande un peu de gestion si tu ne veux manger tout l'espace disque  Il me semble que Synology a l'équivalent


Oui en BTRFS on peut activer des snapshots par dossiers partagés. (ça ne prend pas forcément beaucoup de place sauf si il y a beaucoup d’ajouts ou de suppressions de fichiers)





						Comment Btrfs protège les données de votre entreprise | Synology Inc.
					

Le système de fichiers de nouvelle génération Btrfs garantit un haut niveau d'intégrité des données tout en tirant parti d'outils de protection et de récupération des données souples et efficaces. Btrfs est disponible sur certains modèles de Synology NAS.




					www.synology.com


----------



## edenpulse (3 Juin 2021)

LaurentR a dit:


> Quelle solution de NAS faut-il choisir pour prévenir le problème de fichiers effacés par erreur ?
> Également, est-ce qu'on peut modifier ces fichiers directement sur le NAS ?


Synology te permet d’activer une corbeille sur tes dossiers partagés. Si tu supprimes un fichier ils se retrouveront toujours sur ton NAS pendant une certaine durée paramètrable


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Juin 2021)

Pour ma part je ne sauvegarde qu'une seule chose que je ne pourrais JAMAIS retrouver en cas de perte : mes photos numériques.
elles sont donc sur :

Mon MacBook
un SSD externe
un NAS Synology en RAID1 (tourne 24h/24 en haute dispo car accessible à l'ensemble de la famille partout dans le monde)
un NAS Qnap Fanless en RAID1 (tourne 24h/24 en haute dispo car il me sert pour les médias : vidéo, musique, etc...)

je me tâtais à prendre également un PCloud à vie, mais je n'ai toujours pas franchi le cap

effectivement, en cas de suppression intempestive, le système de corbeille est plutôt pas mal.

et oui, on peut modifier tut ce qu'on veut directement sur le NAS depuis l'interface WEB d'administration.


----------



## LaurentR (4 Juin 2021)

Est-ce que le NAS de la Freebox Delta peut être un bon choix si on ne veut que sauvegarder des fichiers ? Il n'y de possibilités de récupérer les fichiers effacés par erreur, mais ça a l'air plus facile à mettre en place que Synology ou Qnap.


----------



## daffyb (5 Juin 2021)

LaurentR a dit:


> Est-ce que le NAS de la Freebox Delta peut être un bon choix si on ne veut que sauvegarder des fichiers ? Il n'y de possibilités de récupérer les fichiers effacés par erreur, mais ça a l'air plus facile à mettre en place que Synology ou Qnap.


non car tu ne possèdes rien.


----------



## Pat1763 (13 Juin 2021)

Quelques nouvelles du front...   

Le NAS a été installé plutôt facilement alors même que je ne suis pas doué. RAM ajoutée, les 4 disques durs installés sans problèmes. 

Connexion en RJ45 sur le TP-Link TL-WPA8631P (fonctionne en CPL) installé dans la même pièce que le NAS et les deux Mini. J'ai eu un peu de difficultés à le faire reconnaître par mon Mini principal, qui est situé à deux mètres, mais ça va. J'ai eu depuis une ou deux fois à reconnecter le NAS (je ne sais pas si c'est normal). Transferts de fichiers (photos et vidéo) un peu longs, car il n'acceptait pas la copie et fichier des répertoires entiers; j'ai donc du scinder. Première tentative de sauvegarde TimeMachine très longue (1/3 fait en une nuit, j'ai interrompu), la deuxième tentative s'est faite en 5-6 heures ce qui me semble normal pour une création de sauvegarde d'un demi TO.

Connexion sur le NAS de mon iPad sans problème, je peux voir les photos qui y sont stockées. Magnifique!

En revanche j'ai quelques problèmes:

sur mon deuxième Mini pas moyen de reconnaître le NAS. Ou plus exactement il le reconnaît, mais pas moyen de me connecter avec le profil créé pour lui (j'aurais préféré utiliser le même profil sur les deux Mini, mais apparemment impossible). J'ai pu un moment commencer une sauvegarde TimeMachine, mais après une première tentative très longue (comme pou le Mini principal), je n'ai tout simplement plus réussi à me connecter. Apparemment il y a quelque chose de pas normal: sur le Mini principal je peux éjecter le NAS, sur le deuxième l'icône d'éjection n'est pas dispo.
sur le Ipad, je ne parviens pas à lire les vidéos.

Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ce que je fais de mal, je lui serais très reconnaissant de son aide. Merci d'avance!


----------



## Pat1763 (15 Juin 2021)

J'ai trouvé la réponse pour le premier point. C'est en fait le VPN que j'utilise sur le Mini principal qui semblait créer un conflit pour que le deuxième Mini puisse se connecter sans problème. Je ne comprends pas trop quel est le problème mais bon, maintenant ça va. La sauvegarde TimeMachine du deuxième Mini s'est finalement passée sans problème.


----------



## ericse (15 Juin 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la réponse pour le premier point. C'est en fait le VPN que j'utilise sur le Mini principal qui semblait créer un conflit pour que le deuxième Mini puisse se connecter sans problème. Je ne comprends pas trop quel est le problème mais bon, maintenant ça va. La sauvegarde TimeMachine du deuxième Mini s'est finalement passée sans problème.


Les pub pour les VPN (grand public) le disent bien : "Cachez votre adresse IP", et bien si tu caches ton adresse c'est assez normal que les autres machines ne retrouve pas le Mac "caché", c'est le but


----------



## Pat1763 (15 Juin 2021)

Ca semble en effet logique Eric, mais je m'interroge quand même. L'adresse IP qui est utilisée par un ordinateur pour communiquer sur le Net est-elle la même que celle utilisée sur un réseau en interne? Et surtout, pourquoi le Mini principal, sur lequel était activé le VPN, pouvait se connecter sans problème sur le NAS alors que son adresse IP était modifiée? Je précise que toutes les connexions au NAS se font en WiFi...


----------



## maxou56 (15 Juin 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> L'adresse IP qui est utilisée par un ordinateur pour communiquer sur le Net est-elle la même que celle utilisée sur un réseau en interne?


Bonsoir,
Non en IPV4, il y’a une adresse IP « publique » pour tout le réseau, celle de l’abonnement internet. (Sur internet toutes les machines  de ton réseau locale auront la même IP, c’est visible sur la box, ou via un site faire un recherche « mon IP »)
Connecté via VPN, tu auras une autre IP publique, celle de ton fournisseur de VPN.
Et chaque machines ont une ou plusieurs IP locale par ex 192.168.1.x (une par interface, une pour le wifi, une pour l’ethernet)


----------



## ericse (16 Juin 2021)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Et surtout, pourquoi le Mini principal, sur lequel était activé le VPN, pouvait se connecter sans problème sur le NAS alors que son adresse IP était modifiée?


Il y a plein de raisons qui pourraient expliquer que cela fonctionne dans un sens et pas dans l'autre (IPv6, DNS, UPNP, etc.) mais si ton Mac est visible quand le VPN est arrêté, et invisible quand le VPN est en fonction, c'est juste le VPN qui fait son job


----------



## love_leeloo (16 Juin 2021)

Pourquoi, dans votre cas, utiliser un VPN ?


----------



## Pat1763 (16 Juin 2021)

*@maxou, @Eric*, si je comprends bien cela dépend donc surtout de la façon dont le réseau est organisé. Comme j'ai laissé faire en automatique (je n'y connais rien) donc peut-être que le choix n'a pas été fait pour optimiser l'utilisation d'un VPN...

*@Leloo*, c'est une vieille habitude. J'ai vécu longtemps dans des pays à Internet censuré, parfois très censuré, c'était la seule méthode pour surfer tranquillement. En fait, cela ne fait que 3 ans que je peux utiliser un internet non censuré: ma première connexion sur le net remonte à 1998 ou 1999, et c'était déjà très surveillé là où j'étais. Le fait de rester en télétravail intégral depuis le début de la pandémie n'a pas arrangé les choses, me connectant derrière un VPN pro pour le travail; j'avais donc parfois deux VPN simultanément et cela n'a pas posé de problèmes; mon PC pro n'est par contre pas connecté au NAS, il est juste sur le Wifi de la maison. Lorsque le NAS est arrivé, cela a plutôt perturbé tout ce petit monde.


----------

